# Bitter Virgin



## spaZ (Jan 5, 2008)

> Popular high school student Suwa Daisuke has no interest in dating newcomer Aikawa Hinako, a quiet loner. That's because she recoiled from his flirtatious touch, and he took it as a personal affront. Daisuke informs one of his buddies that he wouldn't date her, not knowing Hinako was listening. Daisuke's attitude changes after he accidentally hears her confession in an abandoned church; she's been sexually abused by her stepfather and has given up a child for adoption. His former annoyance turns to compassion and concern. Hinako is unaware that he knows her terrible secret. Believing him to have no romantic interest, she becomes more relaxed and comfortable in his company. Their relationship faces a lot of obstacles, including jealous classmates.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Got any explicit sex scenes? Might give it a go...


----------



## spaZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Nah not really kind normal romance manga with some psychos in it.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Nah not really kind normal romance manga with some psychos in it.



Psychos and romance don't bode well with me.


----------



## Danse (Jan 5, 2008)

oh i remember this manga, i forgot to read it after a while though since its a monthly 

i tend to forget which manga's i was reading if i have to wait to long for another scan, unless they are SUPER AWESOME like My Girl, Nana and No Bra 

but yeah it was quite a good manga, i'l have to read it again


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2008)

hmm romance ...

usually not the type to read this stuff ...

but maybe later =]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Any links? I'd love to read this.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 5, 2008)

clicky clicky


It's a interesting story, but unfortunaly it's a monthly series.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Arigato.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 5, 2008)

Just spreading the love, man. 

Furthermore, the OP lacked links, so here's one. ^^


----------



## Zephos (Jan 5, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Got any explicit sex scenes? Might give it a go...



Wow dude.
.............


----------



## Ippy (Jan 5, 2008)

I usually go for death and destruction-type manga, but I'll check this out.

Broaden my horizons and all that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

> I usually go for death and destruction-type manga, but I'll check this out.



Same here, but a good shoujo manga every once and a while never hurt nobody.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Wow dude.
> .............



Why do you think I started reading Berserk? I was promised pr0ns, I got them, they lost most of their interest with all the other stuff going on though.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> Same here, but a good shoujo manga every once and a while never hurt nobody.



Its not a Shoujo its a 	Seinen. 

And no theres not really any nudity in it.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its not a Shoujo its a 	Seinen.
> 
> And no theres not really any nudity in it.



It's a Seinen, yet, there's no nudity? Odd.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 5, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Why do you think I started reading Berserk? I was promised pr0ns, I got them, they lost most of their interest with all the other stuff going on though.



So not only are you shallow as heck, your also asking about how much a rape drama could potentially turn you on.

Like I said.

Wow dude.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Zephos said:


> So not only are you shallow as heck, your also asking about how much a rape drama could potentially turn you on.
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> Wow dude.



Wait? Rape? I didn't know this had rape, I didn't read the description. 

*Edit,* reading the Topic title made me assume it was another story about a virgins quest on getting laid, I didn't get rape or sexual abuse out of it. Assumptions aren't your friends, this works for you too, not just for me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its not a Shoujo its a 	Seinen.
> 
> And no theres not really any nudity in it.



Meh, seems shoujo-ish to me.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Is it like funny romantic or School days/psycho romantic?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Is it like funny romantic or School days/psycho romantic?



It's drama/romantic, from what I've seen.


----------



## mecketh (Jan 6, 2008)

I read it.

It?s a good drama/romance. Not in the level of gantz in explicit scenes but the characters have good development until now.

the only thing that bothered me is the reason that the main character starts to like the main female. Other than that is above elfen lied and can come close to nana in some aspects.

very good^^


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

chapter 19 is out 

NS: Treated as Royalty


----------



## Shariyakugan (Jan 15, 2008)

Chapter 20 has also been released.
tsugazakura 
I can't stand these cliffhangers, I gotta know!!!


----------



## gabha (Jan 15, 2008)

Best series name since My Balls .


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually don't dig manga's like these, but for some reason, this one sucked me right in. I'm glad it did, cuz I enjoy the hell out of it.

Anyways, I'm glad Aikawa didn't get freaked out when Suwa hugged her. She really is developing a lot as a character. And man, I'm really loving Suwa's sister. She pretty much said to Ibuse what I wanted to say the entire time. But man, what a cliff hanger. This chick really needs to get a grip. First the scissors, now she's gonna attack a pregnant woman? Somebody better stop this.

I have a question though. Is this series a monthly or an every other week one?


----------



## Shariyakugan (Jan 15, 2008)

It's being serialized in a twice a month magazine, but I dunno if a new chapter is in em both. 
How far are the raw chapters coming along?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy shitake mushrooms!

I'm not the only person that reads this! 

Re: 20

She's not seriously going to attack a pregnant woman, is she? Time for a timely Aikawa dropkick to save the day!


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 15, 2008)

That bitch... she is gona hurt pregnant woman!

I bet Daisuke will find her and beat her and than Aikawa will see him and freak out... I know, I suck at betting.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> That bitch... she is gona hurt pregnant woman!
> 
> I bet Daisuke will find her and beat her and than Aikawa will see him and freak out... I know, I suck at betting.



You know what I think would be cool? She's got keys in her hand. Wouldn't it be awesome if she saw it coming, turned around and put one of em to her neck, telling her she better back the fuck off? 

It probably won't happen that way at all, but It would make me love her even more than I already do


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2008)

Well if she hurts Suwas sister she will never ever be loved by him I tell you haha.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 16, 2008)

What a bitch.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Chapter 21 is out.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Chapter 21 is out.





Link please.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 21, 2008)

i was going to give this a miss but i'll read the first two chaps and see what i think, i've been told its very good but i doesn't look it imo.


----------



## Godot (Jan 21, 2008)

From the description, it sounds more like a drama, rather than a romance.

Nonetheless, i'm a sucker for these types, so i'll give it a go


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2008)

Goddamnit, so much for getting rid of Ibuse. It's these types of things that I can't stand about these types of mangas. There's always gotta be another girl or two to constantly over-complicate things. Plus, I have a feeling Yuzu's crush will come back into play later on. I really hope the author pulls it off in a way that isn't annoying as fuck. That's exactly why I lost all interest in *I's*.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hermit said:


> From the description, it sounds more like a drama, rather than a romance.
> 
> Nonetheless, i'm a sucker for these types, so i'll give it a go



No, it has both romance and drama equally.

I just read this today and it was pretty good. Finally a good romance. 

Aikawa's situation is pretty morbid. I agree with the above poster on the having another girl or 2 to complicate the situation. I know it's meant for plot purposes but it's so played out. I'd rather have just one girl and one boy and show how their relationship changes than have dumbass plot devices for stupid reasons. And Ibuse is just..... disturbed. 

Hope we get releases sooner.


----------



## ti5i (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm i figure it pretty nice the whole story so far, shes really in love with him i just wonder if he will tell her that he knows about the "rape"


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wondering... what would happen if Izumi's baby die before birth. Aikawa would snap.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 26, 2008)

I am really sorry for double post.

Chapter 22 has just been released. Check it here



*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it. I knew something bad will happen to the baby.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just finished reading 22. Man, didn't expect the baby to come this fast. I don't think anything's seriously wrong with it. It's probably just something stupid, like the baby's black or somethin. 

Anyways, everything else in this chapter was good as well. The comic relief was hilarious, and Aikawa continues to be as cute as a button


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

From the first and last page I would have to say something bad did happen to the baby.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2008)

spaZ said:


> From the first and last page I would have to say something bad did happen to the baby.



Meh, I'm gonna remain optimistic about this one. After all, bad shit that's about to happen at the end of the chapter, yet doesn't end up happening at the beginning of the next is a very common thing in this manga. I really will be surprised if something actually is wrong with the baby.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't be so sure that everything is alright. Something bad definitely happen since Suwa said "God please die."


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Don't be so sure that everything is alright. Something bad definitely happen since Suwa said "God please die."



I'm not ruling out the possibility that something did happen to it, I just don't think anything did. Like I said before, a lot of bad things _*almost*_ happen in this manga, but never do. So yeah, until I actually see it, I don't think anything serious actually happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm calling a miscarriage right now. That "Nooooooooo!!!!" did not sound good at all. 

I also think Aikawa will react in some mature or strong-willed way that surprises Suwa because he would think she'd breakdown emotionally at news like that.  

It's the sister's reaction that will be most devastating, imo.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah if she does have a miscarriage I think Aikawa will also not be so emotional and such since its not her baby and plus she's trying to hide that she was pregnant and such.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a hunch, I think the baby may be a girl.


----------



## Danse (Jan 29, 2008)

it could be a girl yeah

they could make it so it looks like something bad has happened but she could be saying "nooooooo" because she wanted a boy

i guess we will only find out in the next chapter


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 29, 2008)

Danse said:


> it could be a girl yeah
> 
> they could make it so it looks like something bad has happened but she could be saying "nooooooo" because she wanted a boy
> 
> i guess we will only find out in the next chapter



Daisuke: You should just die, God.
*end of chapter*

*next chapter*
Daisuke: Why is it girl, instead of a boy. Why God, just die.


----------



## Danse (Jan 29, 2008)

lol you never know that could happen 

but i have no idea what could be wrong with the baby just got to wait and see


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2008)

There's been too many close call swerves in those cliffhangers. Eventually something horrible has to happen in one of them. 

Besides, if the baby is dead(Lets hope not, but I'm not too optimistic about that), it'd give Aikawa something to bond with Daisuke's sister with(I'm not saying she'll reveal her secret or anything, but there's certainly a mutual feeling of loss that they both share), seeing how she's lost two kids herself(abortion, adoption).

Or...it'd drive her off the deep end and distance her from Daisuke because she can't handle that sort of trauma again.

Either way, it'd be a good way to inject a little more drama and conflict into the story, since Daisuke and Aikawa are all but totally in love with each other and only need to kick Ibuse to the curb to live happily ever after.


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2008)

i have a feeling that something bad has happened

and from what ghost of gashir said it may very well be for aikawa & daisuke's sister to bond together where they were at a loss


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2008)

I dunno, that would be a good story builder, though may further complicate stuff with Aikawa, for she may just have breakdown. Seems like the type of annoying thing this manga would do. Besides, she's what? Two Weeks early? So it would make sense

Still, it doesn't really sit well with me for some reason. you can't really determine stuff from what Daisuke said ("God, you should just die"), after all, this isn't a 1st person narrative. He's probably saying that cause he's expecting something terribe. I can picture it now...

"The baby is... the baby is..."
"What? What's wrong...?"
"It's a girl. How could it be a girl?!?"
*sweatdrop and exhasperated stare* "Say what...?"
Then Dai says something about God's practical joke not being funny again.

I dunno, maybe I'm just hoping, but that was the first thing I thought when I saw the cliffhanger.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 6, 2008)

Chapter 23 has been released by Solaris SVU. Thank you guys.
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it. I predicted still birth since reading chapter 21. Damn it, this manga is so sad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Chapter 23 has been released by Solaris SVU. Thank you guys.
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So I was right about the baby dying...kinda wish I wasn't...


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wha.......wha......*OH COME ON!!!!*

Well, boy was I wrong. What a sad chapter, and what Suwa's sister said about how people who don't deserve a child have them and she doesn't was just heart crippling. Man, this manga just took an even darker turn. Wonder where things are gonna go from here.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 6, 2008)

I mean really, you can get depressed just by reading this manga. This whole day sice reading chapter I was thinking "it's so unfair".


----------



## spaZ (Feb 6, 2008)

See told you guys the baby was dead.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 6, 2008)

That was sad as hell.

I expected more of a reaction out of Aikawa. She seemed to be perplexed for the most part. I guess that's understandable since she can't even understand the situation entirely since she views giving birth as a completely different thing. Can't really blame her either.

My prediction for rest of manga: Somewhere along the line Suwa and Aikawa get really intimate and close. And they end up having sex and Aikawa becomes pregnant. This time they'll show how she really changed from loathing giving birth to cherishing it or something. That's the kinda vibe I'm getting here.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont like that they threw in this sad part, once things were finally looking up between the main characters, its like the author was oh oh this might get to happy and bam, i wonder what will happen to the sister, she now has no reason not to go back to tokyo and work, but shes been through a lot and might stay


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> See told you guys the baby was dead.



Not really happy about it but congrats anyway....ya douche 



~Shin~ said:


> My prediction for rest of manga: Somewhere along the line Suwa and Aikawa get really intimate and close. And they end up having sex and Aikawa becomes pregnant. This time they'll show how she really changed from loathing giving birth to cherishing it or something. That's the kinda vibe I'm getting here.



Heh, well that would certainly be interesting....and hot 



Kira Uzumaki said:


> I wonder what will happen to the sister, she now has no reason not to go back to tokyo and work, but shes been through a lot and might stay



I think she'd wanna stay with her family for emotional support. Plus, somethin tells me she'll be a big help with getting Suwa and Aikawa together.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2008)

^the comment about spaz being a douche was priceless
the thing with the sister, she doesnt strike me as a character that will stay single, and in the little town they live in there are really no love interest for her, plus people always say working makes you forget about everything


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2008)

Re: Ch. 24

Well...I was right about how Aikawa was going to handle it and how she was going to deal with Daisuke's sis. But man, I'm still kind of shocked. I'm never right! >____<


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 21, 2008)

_*"It serves that bitch right."*_

Heh, and here I though Ibuse couldn't sink any lower. At least Suwa kinda told her to fuck off this chapter, that was nice 

Well, even though I pretty much saw it coming, I'm glad Aikawa finally admitted it to someone directly. Really lookin forward to the conversation they'll end up having next chapter.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

I heard this manga was ending soon. At first, I was kinda grossed out about the subject, but it grew on me. I'm looking forward to the conclusion. I like how Daisuke and Aikawa's relationship grew slowly instead of liking each other in 1 chapter.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2008)

Question, when does this manga come out? Weekly? Bi-Monthly? Monthly?


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2008)

Bi-weekly.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2008)

I assume you mean Bi-Monthly right? Bi-Weekly is 2 times a week while the former is 2 times a month.


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I assume you mean Bi-Monthly right? Bi-Weekly is 2 times a week while the former is 2 times a month.



Yeah, my bad. It comes out twice a month.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2008)

No... Bi-weekly means every other week.. so 2 times a month. And Bi-monthly is every other month aka once every 2 months but thats not how it is..


----------



## Jimin (Mar 13, 2008)

When's 25 coming out?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2008)

who fucking knows, it will come out when it comes out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

is this manga still being translated its been five plus months since the last chapter, and they left us at such a climatic part


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2008)

There waiting for the tank raws.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 10, 2008)

the manga is complete.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2008)

so the raws complete?

what about the scans?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 10, 2008)

So, we should be expecting something before the month is over right? It was a rather long wait. So is it 4 volumes or 5?


----------



## Shibo (Aug 14, 2008)

o my god  it still excists


----------



## Danse (Aug 14, 2008)

i thought the same thing dou chigau yo


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

They were waiting for the tanko to come out and since thats the last volume it shouldn't take to long for this be complete.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2008)

That was an interesting chapter. The wheels are in motion now.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 14, 2008)

The wait ends.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 14, 2008)

About damn time, I thought BV was never going to get another chapter.

This was one of my first manga to start reading, and I really love it. Can't wait to see how this ends.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL everything is going to come together now.


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2008)

What a long wait for another chapter, it's finally all coming together. Lovely manga.


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 15, 2008)

lol, i skimmed through this manga a week or two ago and just happened to notice there was a thread for the manga and the new chapter was out finally


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 15, 2008)

geez about time, time to go read the chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 15, 2008)

man it had beeen so long since the last chapter i was lost through the first half of the chapter, things might get dicey soon


----------



## Garfield (Aug 15, 2008)

Finally another chapter :WOW

Wow, this is one of my favorite 5 too. Why did it take so much time anyone know?


----------



## Hope (Aug 15, 2008)

CX said:


> Finally another chapter :WOW
> 
> Wow, this is one of my favorite 5 too. Why did it take so much time anyone know?



I don't know but I want to know


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2008)

They were waiting for the last volume raw to get released so they can scan there stuff in higher quality.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 15, 2008)

Hahaha, I started reading this--up to chapter ten now--and even though I think it's corny as fuck and too full of angst and emo teenagers (with contrived situations setting up drama), I'm still enjoying it.  It's cheesy, but fun.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 15, 2008)

That was the most epicly abrupt coming-out I've ever seen in any story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They've been delaying this love story since chapter Uno, and suddenly it slips out of no where. I like it.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 15, 2008)

^Well, the conclusion can't take that much longer now. Another interesting chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm confused. When did he even tell her he loved someone? I'm glad something is finally happening.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2008)

lol. Daisuke's a retard. 

Didn't really see that coming up so abruptly. Wonder what _this_ is gonna lead to. Sucks that there's gonna be another agonizingly long wait for the next chapter


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Now, I'm a little confused. Didn't Daisuke's childhood friend (The short one, she was whining about Aikawa and how horrible she is through that entire last chapter) say she "did it" with Daisuke? "That was so long ago", was his reply.

The reason I ask this is, was this some kind of mistranslation? I haven't heard a single thing about this since it was first mentioned all those chapters ago, which I thought it would since she's thinking about how much she loves him. Or does "do it" in Japan also count as a kiss? It simply doesn't fit in, it doesn't seem like anything like that happened when they were kids. And I think it would be preeeetty fucked up for "kids" to be having sex. But then, this is Japan, afterall. Half their porn is about 15 year olds doing some seriously illegal things to their 7 year old sisters.

Sometimes I don't think the Japanese can tell the difference between kissing and sex. Most of the time, kissing seems like a much bigger deal.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 15, 2008)

^Its extremely weird. Sex is pretty common but showing emotions is rare. Two people kissing or hugging in public is a big deal there. It really is confusing.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ha ha, Suwa thought he was dreaming. The look on his face when he found out he wasn't was priceless 

While I'm glad it's back, one thing I'm not happy about it is, just like I predicted, Suwa's childhood friend, who just so happens to like him as well, is gonna try and wreck it. I had hoped it wouldn't come to this, but unfortunately it has. But seeing as how we're pretty close to the end of the series, it hopefully won't get that much attention, which means Kusunoki has a chance to not make it annoying and dragged out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

what i thought he already told her before that he liked her, now i am really confused


----------



## Mullet_Power (Aug 16, 2008)

Started reading this manga a couple weeks back and was scared that it was cancelled/not being scanned. But I found out today that 2 new chapters came out so yay!

But I love this manga. The story is great. But what really got into it was the art style. The way the page layout makes it a very dynamic visual experience. The art itself is really nothing special but I seem to forget that while reading it because of the very very awesome layout.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> While I'm glad it's back, one thing I'm not happy about it is, just like I predicted, Suwa's childhood friend, who just so happens to like him as well, is gonna try and wreck it. I had hoped it wouldn't come to this, but unfortunately it has. But seeing as how we're pretty close to the end of the series, it hopefully won't get that much attention, which means Kusunoki has a chance to not make it annoying and dragged out.




*Spoiler*: __ 








To me it seemed like a realization that she was in the wrong about Aikawa's intentions. Just from the look on her face. 

Also i think this because in the next page we see her saying that Daisuke should just turn down that bitch(can't remember her name) which to me seemed it was for Aikawa's sake and not hers.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, after re-reading the chapter, you just might be right. Still, I'm not letting my guard down until it's all over, because you never know.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 16, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Ha ha, Suwa thought he was dreaming. The look on his face when he found out he wasn't was priceless
> 
> While I'm glad it's back, one thing I'm not happy about it is, just like I predicted, Suwa's childhood friend, who just so happens to like him as well, is gonna try and wreck it. I had hoped it wouldn't come to this, but unfortunately it has. But seeing as how we're pretty close to the end of the series, it hopefully won't get that much attention, which means Kusunoki has a chance to not make it annoying and dragged out.



Doesn't Daisuke already know about the secret, so even if Kusu tells him, it won't matter, he doesn't think bad of Aikawa anyways.

Although the problem here will be Aikawa, she already thinks Suwa is going to hate her if her secret is known, so to resolve this all Daisuke has to is tell her he doesn't, also going by CH26 he did say he loved her unkowningly.
I don't think Kusu can even wreck it.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2008)

The big question is how will she respond to him knowing her secret. I believe it'll make things better because she knows the worst things about her. but thats basically the only thing left to do.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah I think it will be bad at first but than he will fix it up with saying something or kissing her.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The big question is how will she respond to him knowing her secret. I believe it'll make things better because he knows the worst things about her. but thats basically the only thing left to do.





spaZ said:


> Nah I think it will be bad at first but than he will fix it up with saying something or kissing her.



She'll probably run or avoid him until he explains everything.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 16, 2008)

She'll probably call up the Pope and have him arrested for posing as a Catholic official.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2008)

Next chapter should be good either way.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 19, 2008)

Chapter 27 is out, we're nearing the end, and the end is going to be EEEEPPPIIIICCCCCC.

Not really a spoiler this close to the end, as anyone with an IQ over 72 could already guess what is going to happen, but I'll tag it anyway:


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHIT'S OUT OF THE BAG, LET THE CHICKFIGHTS BEGIN!!!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A great way to start things going. One of the better chapters. I lost a lot respect for Yuzu. She tried to sell Aikawa out for her own benefit. Kazuki's character is just unnecessary at this point. props to Aikawa for admitting her feelings. Her reaction to him knowing is the biggest part of this story.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuzu was really only trying to help him, while being selfish at the same time. Remember; She doesn't know she was raped, she thinks she's just a whore. I mean, if your best friend was about to go out with a girl who's been a whoreslut since 13 years old, wouldn't you like to say something?

If she knew it was rape, I very much doubt she'd have said anything.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh shit this updated? Last time I checked was 3 months ago.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2008)

yea i lost any respect for yuzu 
*Spoiler*: __ 



, especially after her bs speech about , not telling a womens unhealed wounds is taboo and all that jazz - 
- oh well , its not really difficult as to whats gonna happen, although we could have a delay in the ending, if she reacts - how could you listen to my story like , i hate you, lolol


----------



## Mullet_Power (Aug 19, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, after re-reading the chapter, you just might be right. Still, I'm not letting my guard down until it's all over, because you never know.



Well don't read the spoiler text until you read chapter 27


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well she did seem like she wasn't going to do it but blurted it out anyways...so you win this round sir


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2008)

Seems like the cat is out of the bag, when Yuzu spilled the beans. I'm sure she wasn't expecting Hinako to be there, but she was and now things have gotten pretty complicated.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, well, you can't really blame Yuzu, she thought Aika was a whore and also she likes Daisuke, so she blurted it out, she wasn't going to tell on Aikawa until Daisuke told her, him and Aikawa both confessed to each other, then she went mental. 

Anyways, nice cliffhanger, it just seems now Aikawa is either going to stand her ground and tell the truth or run for it (which means Dai is going to run after her and spill everything  = Solved), she was going to tell the truth to Daisuke before this whole thing anways, so I'm going to probably go with, she's not going to run. Hopefully.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Well don't read the spoiler text until you read chapter 27
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah I'm not happy one bit about winning this round since what I was right about pissed me off. 

What she said in the beginning of the chapter made me think she wasn't gonna do it after all, and yet she still did it, which made me wanna smack the shit out of her. Hell I think I hate the girl almost as much as I hate Kazuki now, and with the manga almost over, that doesn't leave her much time to redeem herself.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2008)

Man, this manga's releases is like sex. Short intense bursts with long waiting periods in between. First, we wait months, now they all come out at once.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 19, 2008)

Yuzu isn't that bad.
After all, she likes him as much as the other 2, but has had to take the sideline.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 19, 2008)

She would of had him if she stepped up a little faster. But now its to late to do that since those two are in love lol.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 19, 2008)

spaZ said:


> She would of had him if she stepped up a little faster. But now its to late to do that since those two are in love lol.



Three bucks says Aikawa recieved emotional sexual damage and will want to contribute in orgies, like all the other rape cliches.

My guess is Daisuke will end up with all three of them. Or at least, two of them.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> Yuzu isn't that bad.
> After all, she likes him as much as the other 2, but has had to take the sideline.



I'm mad at her for two reasons:

1. She's judging Aikawa without knowing the full story.

2. She acted like she wasn't gonna do it for basically a full chapter, then *BAM, 180 MUTHAFUCKAS!!!!*



spaZ said:


> She would of had him if she stepped up a little faster. But now its to late to do that since those two are in love lol.



Convenient right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2008)

^yea right on, yuzu doesnt know jack shit, she went in stuck her nose where it didnt belong and found out something she shouldnt have, and apparently not the whole story, im like, his sister accepted her, would she really have done that if she was a whore, hell no; and then onto of it after saying she wouldnt she blurted it out, if she was so concerned she should have just confronted yuzu
-shes basically like a little little tiger cub, alot of people are giving her the pass because she appears cute and adorable, but shes in fact not what she appears to be


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 19, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm mad at her for two reasons:
> 
> 1. She's judging Aikawa without knowing the full story.
> 
> 2. She acted like she wasn't gonna do it for basically a full chapter, then *BAM, 180 MUTHAFUCKAS!!!!*



Well, to be honest, that would be way to cliche, she only heard Aikawa got pregnant, what kind of conclusion can you come up with that? Raped wouldn't be the first thing coming to her mind, more like she sleeps around, and a accident happened.

Yeah, him telling they both confessed, made her tip over, she probably thinks she's doing the right thing by making him know she's a hoe, but Daisuke knows better.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im like, his sister accepted her, would she really have done that if she was a whore, hell no



wtf are you talking about? Haven't you forgotten? Daisuke's sister IS a whore, her child was fathered by a married man, remember? Daisuke's sister would probably slap her on the ass and say "You go, girl! Homewreckers unite!".


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 19, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Well, to be honest, that would be way to cliche, she only heard Aikawa got pregnant, what kind of conclusion can you come up with that? Raped wouldn't be the first thing coming to her mind, more like she sleeps around, and a accident happened.
> 
> Yeah, him telling they both confessed, made her tip over, she probably thinks she's doing the right thing by making him know she's a hoe, but Daisuke knows better.



Well, quite honestly I don't care. I judge characters actions on what I would've done in the situation, and I don't ever judge someone on something unless I know the whole story.

I'm a lot more mad at her for the way she went about it than the fact that she told him. Instead of doing it very subtle like she should've, she freaked out on him and basically told him that she was a two-timing whore and that he should just stay away from her completely.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 20, 2008)

ah i gurantee you maybe not in japan, but in the US if someone under the age 13 or whatever see was in middle school had a kid, most people here will would first assume rape; and on top of it , i know some people are two faced, but for God's sake take a look at her, she just doesnt look the type, plus if she was a whore, shed prolly act more like the blonde chick

-uh it doesnt matter what other people think about his sister, daisuke didnt have that opinion about her, so to him i think her feelings on the matter would be important


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 20, 2008)

2 things

Daisuke did them both a favor.  She saved them at least 10 chapters of agonizing over whether or not Aikawa should reveal the secret, and whether or not Suwa should reveal he knew.

I wonder if the man who tried to rape Aikawa could have been her father in law or someone she knew.  Considering that sex offenders often prey on people they know, it could be likely?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2008)

it was her father in law

ch 28 is out

haha, daisuke impressed me for once


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2008)

Daisuke may have said the right things, but something still tells me he's going to end up paying big time. I mean he still knows about her confession way before Aikawa admitted it. 

Although if Aikawa does tell him everything next chapter I wonder if Daisuke is going to accidentally let it slip out that he knew way beforehand.


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2008)

mh.. i don't think it's clever of daisuke to pretend to know nothing.. he should tell her the truth and that it doesn't matter to him, that she has given birth..

I think he will pay for this lie, like you said Kira Yamato.

I don't want him to break Aikawa's heart.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww common, you're going to pretend not to have known?! 20 years from now, that's going to come bac kto bite you in the ass, and you'll have 6 kids on welfare.

I don't think there's enough time left in the series to say that he knew already, but at the same time I don't see the point of telling Yuzu if no one will ever know.

And what ever happened to the Yuzu and Daisuke having "Did it when we were kids" comment?

BTW, who else thinks they're about to get it on in the infirmary? This is a mature manga after all.


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 21, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> And what ever happened to the Yuzu and Daisuke having "Did it when we were kids" comment?



If you're referring to this:



I pretty sure they just slept in the same bed to comfort each other when they were kids.... so she's basically saying "Alright, just forget that we were good friends and i helped and comforted you when we were young" in response to him insulting her.



> BTW, who else thinks they're about to get it on in the infirmary? This is a mature manga after all.



Don't see that happening


----------



## Jimin (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep, it wasn't used to mean sexual activity, but that they were close friends. Another fun chapter. I always liked that this manga had a really fast pace.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, Yuzu mostly redeemed herself in this chapter by calling herself out on why she told Suwa and telling Kazuki to just knock it the fuck off already.

As for Suwa pretending like he doesn't know, I don't know how to feel about that. Either he keeps the secret for the rest of his life, and everything will be fine, or it eventually comes back to bite him in the ass. Only the oncoming chapters will tell.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 21, 2008)

Kinda hard to keep that kind of secret, I suggest he tells all, would make everything easier on him and Aikawa.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 21, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Either he keeps the secret for the rest of his life, and everything will be fine, or it eventually comes back to bite him in the ass. Only the oncoming chapters will tell.



That's the problem. There's like 2, 3 chapters left, max. I definitely want him to tlel her, but I don't think you can cram that into the story, especially after he just said he didn't know. You can't say "I didn't know!" and then be like "Well, actually I did".

Manga likes to leave others in the dark if they can. I doubt he'll ever tell her. Not in THIS story, anyway, I think if this was a real-world situation, she'd find out some day. So for the purpose of this story, she won't find out, but it is very easy to believe that she "would", at some point.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 21, 2008)

^He didn't say he didn't know, he said he didn't care. I think hes gonna tell her next chapter that he knew from the beginning. And then, they will have a cliffhanger when he tells her he knows.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 21, 2008)

She already told him (He knows already so meh) so he might as well say it too.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 21, 2008)

No, he acted like he didn't know, which basically translates to "I didn't know".

can and do move 

Notice him saying "I know that it was all a bad joke".

Forgot to comment on this: If "Slept together" translates into "literally" sleeping together, then that is a really shitty translation. Anyone over the age of twelve would translate "Slept with you" into "Did the nasty", particularly if it was in a mature manga centering around rape.


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 21, 2008)

well, a senario in which he could tell her without it feeling to crammed=

 aikawa could something like "No, you don't understand....", because she thinks he definitely wouldnt like a girl with a past like hers. She will then explain her past. If this happens she'll prolly breakdown crying, and at thsi point daisuke could embrace her and explain that he knows.... this is just a scenario though.




CoonDawg said:


> Forgot to comment on this: If "Slept together" translates into "literally" sleeping together, then that is a really shitty translation. Anyone over the age of twelve would translate "Slept with you" into "Did the nasty", particularly if it was in a mature manga centering around rape.



Well, context clues would say differently. 

First of all she's screaming it down the hall yet neither of them seem embarrassed. You dont even get a real reaction out of daisuke. I'm pretty sure if a girl screamed down the hall that she regretted having sex with you when you were kids, you'd be a little shocked or at least react a little bit. 

Second of all sex generally implies that they once had some romantic attraction to each other at one point. If this were true when ever you saw things from yuzu's perceptive you'd see her wishing for things to be "like back then". Also she said she said she's been together with him for more than 10 years but he never grew to like her.

Just curious though, how would you translate it?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Chapter 29 had me like this- 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He told her he knew everything. 




And God, that Kazuki... She just doesn't stop!  Fatal Attraction...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2008)

I knew that was bound to happen. And her hurt reaction was to be expected as well.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank god, is all I can say about this chapter.
How many chapter do we have left?


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2008)

i fricking hate kazuki, she is a true bitc* -_-

i hope aikawa forgives daisuke


----------



## Ooter (Aug 22, 2008)

Shariyakugan said:


> Thank god, is all I can say about this chapter.
> How many chapter do we have left?



not much thats for sure...


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha, 

I did say he had to tell her, she told a secret, he might as well.


----------



## Dango (Aug 22, 2008)

Bitter Virgin has been getting many updates recently. <3
I'm kinda confused about Aikawa's decision to move away. Did she say it out of shame? Embarassment? Lack of selfworth? Emotional lethargy? D:


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2008)

You know, I'm not a very violent person, but I'd really love to take a crowbar to Kazuki's stupid little manipulative fuckin head. Seriously, can this girl sink any lower?



Dango said:


> I'm kinda confused about Aikawa's decision to move away. Did she say it out of shame? Embarassment? Lack of selfworth? Emotional lethargy? D:



She wants to move away now because people (including Suwa, the man she loves) knows about her secret. Not only that, Suwa, and possibly Kazuki, knows everything. I'm guessing she moved out here because no one knew her or her past, but now that people do, she's so embarrassed and ashamed that she can't face anybody here anymore.

I'm pretty sure that's the reason she want's to move.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, so I was wrong; I can't be right every time, just most of the time.

Are we sure there was only one volume left? This volume is almost over and it seems there's still a lot to happen.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2008)

This is the last volume.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 22, 2008)

Daisuke should just stop dilly dallying around Kazuki and tell her to GTFO, she's in way over her head.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Daisuke should just stop dilly dallying around Kazuki and tell her to GTFO, she's in way over her head.



The only reason he ran after her was to try and stop her from blurting out what she heard to everyone.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 22, 2008)

I know, seriously, he should have told her to GTOF long time ago, it's now biting him in the ass. >.>


----------



## Midus (Aug 22, 2008)

He was trying to protect Aizawa I believe. Bitch was crazy. If he didn't lead her on a bit, she probably would have tried to harm Aizawa in some way. A hard situation to be in.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 22, 2008)

What a nightmare girlfriend, jeez.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL

I cant believe that girl.

She takes the concept of 'raging hormones' to new extremes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2008)

well i pretty much called it, everyone thought it was gonna wrap up nicely, and bam i was like you know ,aikawa (is that her name) is gonna do something, react weridly, it felt just a little too soon for everything to rap up


----------



## son_michael (Aug 22, 2008)

I love this manga


its probably gonna end with them getting married with a baby or something,you can tell this author's a real romantic when you read all her personal notes


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm thinking he catches before she leaves town right before she does. Or is that too Hollywood?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 23, 2008)

I think he's just gonna tell her the whole truth next chapter,he knew since the beginning because he accidentally heard her confession but he loves her and wnats to be with her ect ect


total acceptance on her part,she cries and they hug, kiss and then the next chapter


them walking hand in hand together at school and then going back to his house where everyone talks about there future...we might get a  time skip to them getting married and her having a baby that she intends to keep and love to successfully end the manga


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 23, 2008)

Son Michael, I think you missed the last chapter. Go read.

Anyway, I think, somehow, perhaps, she'll readopt her own baby or at least see him. But perhaps there isn't enough time for that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 23, 2008)

It'll end in tragedy.

Love has no place in this world.

Nor in fiction!


----------



## son_michael (Aug 23, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Son Michael, I think you missed the last chapter. Go read.
> 
> Anyway, I think, somehow, perhaps, she'll readopt her own baby or at least see him. But perhaps there isn't enough time for that.



latest chapter ends with the 2 of them together and he tells her he loves her as she's laying in the school nurse room



what exactly did I miss?


*edit*

nevermind I totally missed chapter 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Chapter 30 is out

*LIVE FREE
OR DIE HARD*


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least Kazuki got some self-esteem back. But is nee-san thinking of suicide? Some people go to church before they think of committing suicide. Shes probably praying for Daisuke though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, at least Kazuki shown some decency by not holding the secret over their heads. Now, what's Disuke's next move and why was his sister in that church? 
Can't wait till ch.31.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought Kazuki wouldn't do anything stupid. Two reasons:

-There's not enough of this story left to do something gay.

-Daisuke's sister has previously complimented her. She isn't an awful person like we al lthink (She only has one or two screws loose).

I don't know what it's like in Japan, but believe it or not, people do go to church for other things than to kill yourself. She's probably just praying for the grief.

Or, maybe Daisuke's sister was actually raped? Unlikely, the reaction would have been much different when Aikawa originally told her, but a possibility.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

^Im just saying its not uncommon for Catholics(which I believe the characters in this story are) to pray to God before suicide. I'm saying its possible, but not likely. But I don't really like how these guys are cramming everything in one volume. i wish it was more spread out. theres a lot to tie up in 3 chapters.


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm just glad it didn't pull a school days with everyone's heads go flying off.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 24, 2008)

man im glad that crazy bitch is done. 

I dunno though, i think that whats-er-name is going back home to her mom....
whats Daisuke's reaction gonna be if she leaves?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2008)

Im positive we will get a happy ending,if she does run away then I expect him to chase after her


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 24, 2008)

The last two chapters have been released.
Princess HIna


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

That was kind of a shitty ending. Nothing really happened he just kissed her and thats it.. And then them talking about parting one day pretty much ruined the last bit of that chapter.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 24, 2008)

All I can say is,


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

Wait, what?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did they just say that one day the two of them will break up? Doesn't that kill the whole point of a romance manga? That was so anti-climatic. I can't believe the fucked up 30 good chapters with 2 terrible ones. What a poor way to end this manga. I think they're trying to say that they are suited to be lovers but not husband and wife. But still, a major buzz kill.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm getting my torch and pitchfork.
This is no way to end a beautifull manga like this one.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 24, 2008)

I actually liked the ending because it didn't resort to the cliche bullshit that almost every other romance manga uses. Instead, it offers a much more realistic view of Suwa and Aikawa's relationship. Sure, they'll be fine now when they're young, but it'll be almost impossible for them to stay together when they're older. Both of them are two completely different people and the page where they were describing each others' ideal partners shows this clearly.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2008)

what a pitiful ending for such a good manga 

i hoped there would be a happy ending.. =/


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

armorknight said:


> I actually liked the ending because it didn't resort to the cliche bullshit that almost every other romance manga uses. Instead, it offers a much more realistic view of Suwa and Aikawa's relationship. Sure, they'll be fine now when they're young, but it'll be almost impossible for them to stay together when they're older. Both of them are two completely different people and the page where they were describing each others' ideal partners shows this clearly.



I agree, it leaves with a certain degree of "Was this really meant to be? Or is this because of him pitying her?" It admits that they are not perfect for each other. Flaws are what real relationships are made of. You're not always going to hit the jackpot even after circumstances such as these. They may stay together they may just be transitional. A perfect example of the concept of transience of life that the Japanese are fond of.It was the most realistic ending I think.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

so chapter 30 is the end of it?

i guess i'll finish reading it then


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

Realistic? Yes. But when we read fiction, do we want realism? No. We want to read the impossible. We wanna read about stuff that could almost never happen. If I want real life, I'll just eavesdrop on people's conservations. So, this is a most unsatisfying ending. And what page did they describe their perfect mates?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know about you but I love realism in my fiction. Make the impossible feel possible. In this case it was a romance series and a mark of a bad romantic series is a cheesy sappy ending. To just cop out and say they lived happily ever after is terrible writing. This series was too good to have something like that happen. I am a writer whose read his fair share of crap and it would be an absolute travesty for that kind of ending to take place here.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

well the ending was somewhat unsatisfying with that undertone of a possible break up.

but aren't they like middle school/high school? who expects a relationship that forms from high school actually to last long enough to have people get married?

at least they are together for the moment. i think that's satisfying enough and a good point to end that story.

i don't see any more drama is needed to continue on this story, or else it'll turn into soap opera... and i honestly really hate those soap opera type stories.... they just plain suck.

this story had its share of drama and it had a somewhat satisfying good ending.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

LY, it doesn't make you feel like I just read 32 chapters of a romance manga just to see it eventually fail? I'm not saying realism is bad, but I'm just saying it doesn't work for this story. A guy falling in love with a girl who was pregnant twice isn't realism. Therefore, this has never been a realistic manga IMO. It just seems abrupt and out of nowhere.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

well i can't blame the author for hinting that their might be a possibility of them breaking up.

it happens once pressure starts building up. but at least she ended it on a note of 'happy ending'. it was kinda like avatar. their might be more to this couples life, but at least this portion of their story ends on a happy note.

i think that's good enough for me. it was an exciting story. it was different from most romances i read, though i rare read them, since usually they just plain aren't interesting me. only this one got enough of my attention that i finished it.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 24, 2008)

....

Well the kiss was awesome.

It wasn't a horrible ending, but it left a lot to be desired. I kind of do have to agree with most of what this guy said:



King Lloyd said:


> Realistic? Yes. But when we read fiction, do we want realism? No. We want to read the impossible. We wanna read about stuff that could almost never happen. If I want real life, I'll just eavesdrop on people's conservations.



I really don't like endings that leave you guessing. I want me some fuckin closure damnit. I would've been perfectly happy with an ending where the two stayed together and got married and had kids and everything, because after so much angst and depression, that's kind of what a story like this needs for an ending.

Ah well, I'll eventually get over it. Aside from the mediocre final act, everything else was great, and this manga will be missed by me.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2008)

A sad depressing Manga should end with a happy ending.....even though there together right now they seem to both feel that they wont be able to be together forever...so can someone tell me how thats love?


Love should be believing you can get through anything as long as you have eachother...deffinetley not the ending I was expecting but at leats they had a nice kiss and they will be together for there highschool life


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

i honestly think if she didn't put the words into those two main characters mind with them saying they might break up i could live with it.

i mean as long as it was that other girl who said it, i was like ... "yeah right ... we'll see about it", but she had to finalize that there was a possibility of them breaking up with them saying it or thinking it out loud 

that just hurt the ending else i've got nothing to nag on.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2008)

This manga was alright, I think the ending was fitting. I actually hoped they wouldn't have a bright future, seeing as how I believe Daisuke was more of a guardian and comfort for her rather than a true love interest for her. He saved her and will continue to protect her for awhile at least.

Hmm.....yup no complaints here really

Maybe the manga was too short and didn't offer enough closure in some ways. But that also has me thinking, how long can you continue a manga like this before it starts getting repetive and loses its original purpose? ehm something like that, sorry if you don't know what I'm talking about. I dont know how to explain it really^^


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

Svenno said:


> This manga was alright, I think the ending was fitting. I actually hoped they wouldn't have a bright future, seeing as how I believe Daisuke was more of a guardian and comfort for her rather than a true love interest for her. He saved her and will continue to protect her for awhile at least.
> 
> Hmm.....yup no complaints here really
> 
> Maybe the manga was too short and didn't offer enough closure in some ways. But that also has me thinking, how long can you continue a manga like this before it starts getting repetive and loses its original purpose? ehm something like that, sorry if you don't know what I'm talking about. I dont know how to explain it really^^



I know what you mean. It'd turn into a soap opera and then just fall down into a slush and be a horrible story.

As dramatic as this story was, it was laid out to be rather short. It could never be kept up for a very long time.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 24, 2008)

All And all i liked the ending. Think about it- yeah ts a romance but the whole story is focused around a very very harsh topic. Rape? Abortion? Child Birth? I mean were people lookign for those shining shojo endings with flowers and sparkles? Nah. I undrstand that people wanted to see a happy ending with smiles and kisses and hugs or whatever, with the "Ill never leave you.." But its not like that. The story is a realistic one even if it is fiction; People do not always stay in love, and life changes people. They both express how one day, the person they are in love with may find someone suited better for them. Thats life. If youve ever exprienced real love, your going to feel that one day that that someone is going to realize someone better to be with than you. And this moment in the end totally captured that moment.

All and all, i really enjoyed this manga.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> LY, it doesn't make you feel like I just read 32 chapters of a romance manga just to see it eventually fail? I'm not saying realism is bad, but I'm just saying it doesn't work for this story. A guy falling in love with a girl who was pregnant twice isn't realism. Therefore, this has never been a realistic manga IMO. It just seems abrupt and out of nowhere.



So are you saying a guy can't fall in love with a rape victim in real life?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> A sad depressing Manga should end with a happy ending.....even though there together right now they seem to both feel that they wont be able to be together forever...so can someone tell me how thats love?
> 
> 
> Love should be believing you can get through anything as long as you have eachother...deffinetley not the ending I was expecting but at leats they had a nice kiss and they will be together for there highschool life



Well, let me serve you a harsh spoonful of reality. It doesn't always work like that. Especially with teenage love. It was just like his sister said, teenage love is more like a sickness. Hormones will drive a person to believe the most general attraction is an epic love story waiting to happen. The story was not  about love, it was about healing. It was about Aikawa recovering from her fear of men and Suwa learning about empathy.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

^Actually, thats a great way of summarizing it. I'm not saying you can't fall in love with a rape victim but he seems to love her cause shes a rape victim. Theres a difference. But yeah, your summary was the best way to describe it.


----------



## Farih (Aug 24, 2008)

I loved that it wasn't "OMG, we'll stay together forever!" because, all of Hinako's problems aside, it is rare to find an epic and true love at that age.  The manga was... real.

And like others have said, this story wasn't a love story.  It was about a group of teenagers learning to deal with their problems:  Daisuke and his acknowledgment of girls in the very beginning, Hinako's psychological illness that all men were complete scum bags, even Kazuki and her Daisuke-obsesses tendencies were dealt with.

I loved this ending.  It was fitting.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Actually, thats a great way of summarizing it. I'm not saying you can't fall in love with a rape victim but he seems to love her cause shes a rape victim. Theres a difference. But yeah, your summary was the best way to describe it.



That's another thing. A relationship built on pity can't last.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Well, let me serve you a harsh spoonful of reality. It doesn't always work like that. Especially with teenage love. It was just like his sister said, teenage love is more like a sickness. Hormones will drive a person to believe the most general attraction is an epic love story waiting to happen. The story was not  about love, it was about healing. It was about Aikawa recovering from her fear of men and Suwa learning about empathy.



so your saying they werent in love and just had the hots for eachother? I cant disagree with you more


He fell in love with her because he felt bad for her...so what?that dosen't mean it wasn't real love. In anything in life if you work hard for it you can achieve anything...happiness is no different,if they feel they wanna be together then be together and work towards making the impossible..possible{even though its only impossible in there minds}


----------



## armorknight (Aug 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> so your saying they werent in love and just had the hots for eachother? I cant disagree with you more
> 
> 
> He fell in love with her because he felt bad for her...so what?that dosen't mean it wasn't real love. In anything in life if you work hard for it you can achieve anything...happiness is no different,if they feel they wanna be together then be together and work towards making the impossible..possible{even though its only impossible in there minds}



Why the hell do you keep complaining about the ending? What do you want instead, a "happily ever after" ending? Hell no. That would have ruined the consistent great writing of this story. Daisuke isn't nearly mature enough to properly take care of someone like Aikawa for the rest of his life, and Aikawa isn't the "happy-go-lucky" girl that's really suitable for someone like Daisuke. The ending reflected this obvious concept perfectly. Also, love based on pity is the worst kind of love out there.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2008)

I would have prefered a happier ending,I dont totally hate the ending as at least there together for now but I dont understand how they can give up on there future together because of doubts and preconceptions of ineveitable doom


you say its realistic but I disagree,there relationship wasn't about sex or hormones,it was depicted as love and in real life if you believe you love someone then your gonna fight to make sure it works out


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2008)

son_michael said:


> so your saying they werent in love and just had the hots for eachother? I cant disagree with you more
> 
> 
> He fell in love with her because he felt bad for her...so what?that dosen't mean it wasn't real love. In anything in life if you work hard for it you can achieve anything...happiness is no different,if they feel they wanna be together then be together and work towards making the impossible..possible{even though its only impossible in there minds}



There's love and there's infatuation. Young love tends to fall into the latter. What you're looking at is an overly idealistic outlook on a realist ending. Most high school relationships don't last. Especially relationships built on pity. The ending leaves a realistically ambiguous view of their relationship, that they're mostly their to lick each other's wounds and not be "that" person. You have to understand this is not one of those manga that touts everlasting love. I think it's rather praiseworthy in how it tosses aside the shallow endings that plague the genre and tells you it may not last but it doesn't make it any less precious.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 25, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> There's love and there's infatuation. Young love tends to fall into the latter.




I agree,I think the fact that he cared so much for her well being and happiness proved that it was indeed real love and not hormones or infatuation


my view on love is probably simmilar to yours,I view love as something that is built up between 2 people who learn to tolerate eachother's imperfections,I dont believe in love at first sight.


In the case of this manga I feel that they spent time getting to know eachother and love was built up...albeit it wasn't much time but in that short time despite how they fell in love...the point was they both fell in love




> What you're looking at is an overly idealistic outlook on a realist ending. Most high school relationships don't last. Especially relationships built on pity. The ending leaves a realistically ambiguous view of their relationship, that they're mostly their to lick each other's wounds and not be "that" person. You have to understand this is not one of those manga that touts everlasting love. I think it's rather praiseworthy in how it tosses aside the shallow endings that plague the genre and tells you it may not last but it doesn't make it any less precious.




I wouldn't call there relationship"built on pity"....he was hurting for her the whole time and tried to be nice to her and then before he knew it he believed he fell in love with her,in her case...she simply fell for him because he made an effort to be nice to her....whichever way you look at ti I cant see "pity love" in any of this



I prefere the romantic and the happy endings,I truly believe that in real life if 2 people feel there in love then they would strive to be with that person and overcome all obstacles,if they dont try for it then they never really loved them at all and instead it would be like using that other person for there own insecurities



I feel the author painted them as 2 people that fell in love with eachother,unfortunatley the author seems to think problems can destroy or get in the way of love.....I dont share that sentiment


----------



## Zephos (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree that the relationship lasting isn't realistic, but neither are the people basically screaming WELL THIS IS TEMPORARY, YEP, P MUCH, *COUGH*, WHAT DO YOU WANNA DO TONIGHT.

Regardless of the foundations a relationship is built on, regardless of how long you know it will likely last, you don't sit around together thinking about that fact. Not to mention everyone else and their cat talking about it.

*That*, is unrealistic.

What would be realistic is no mention of either thing by the characters beyond a one liner or two.

Having that as the complete focus of the ending was stupid. And a lousy way to send us off on.

EDIT: Also the sentiment of WHY they wouldn't work together was practically defeat of the entire series character development.
Here we have a girl dealing with and breaking through her problems...
Only to still "NEED" some big mature man to take care of her?

We have a boy working away from being shallow with his romance into learning the bread and butter of real relationships and the people you have them with only to still "NEED" a cheerful girl?

What the hell is a "cheerful girl" anyway?
That's like some harem manga cliche, not a real person.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not saying people can't overcome all obstacles and stay together. People do do that. But most of the time they don't. Though it sounds cruel sometimes people DO get together just make up for their own insecurities, in some cases that leads to strong relationships in others violent fall outs over those very insecurities. I applauded the other because it easy to just go for the happily ever after, but she put the truth in it and said that these characters are human and they have holes in their lives. They are but temporary medicine to each other. Temporary salve that allows the wound to start healing so the person can live healthy and functional life. The two were broken and together they can fix eachother. I think I'm trailing off a bit but my point is there.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I agree that the relationship lasting isn't realistic, but neither are the people basically screaming WELL THIS IS TEMPORARY, YEP, P MUCH, *COUGH*, WHAT DO YOU WANNA DO TONIGHT.
> 
> Regardless of the foundations a relationship is built on, regardless of how long you know it will likely last, you don't sit around together thinking about that fact. Not to mention everyone else and their cat talking about it.
> 
> ...


And here the duelers are defeated by a third party.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 25, 2008)

duelers?


that was a very nice post zephos,its a shame I cant rep you


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2008)

eh, they should have ended this 3 chapters ago or did something more , these last 3 chapters were kinda meh to me and dropped the manga down a peg


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

the last toughts " one day he will find a bettes woman" and vice-versa were fuckin dissapointing.


----------



## Wilham (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I read this in one sitting out of boredom and I was pleased. The ending left me wanting but altogether it fit well with the whole theme. 

Some may say it was a shitty ending but think their only 16 and they have a lot more growing up to do. Daisuke wants to be with Hinako but understands that he may only be able to get to a certain point with her and understands she may need more. As well as Hinako understanding she may never reach the stability that Daisuke needs for a healthy relationship. Sure their in love now and thats how they like it. They will enjoy each other now while they can. 

Oh and is there an anime for this or no?


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 25, 2008)

My interpretation of the ending seems to be a little different than what has been said here...

  I believe that the peek into their minds showed how much they really cared for each other, and they each love each other and just wish the best for the other person.

Aikawa loves daisuke but feels, that her own insecurities cause  her to think that no one could really fall in love with someone like her. In her mind, someone who is really energetic and upbeat all the time would be the "perfect girlfreind/wife". She wants the best for daisuke and just wants him to be happy. Thus she tells herself she will stay with daisuke as long as she can until he finds someone he can be truly happy with. This has nothing to do with the fact that she herself doesn't love him and think she will find someone better, but that she thinks daisuke deserves better.    

In contrast to this Daisuke feels that he is not good enough for Aikawa. He feels that she deserves a really strong willed and "mature" man, as he himself says. He believes the "perfect guy" should always be composed and confident and that that person would protect Aikawa the best and make her happiest. Earlier in the series when you see daisuke crying he says something along the lines of "what am I a girl?", and thinks that he is no where near "perfect guy" status. What Daisuke doesn't realize is that his vulnerability is one of the things that Aikawa really likes about him. After they accidentally "kiss" and she apologizes Daisuke reacts nervously and timidly, which , in his mind, is the exact opposite behavior for her "perfect boyfriend". However Aikawa thinks differently=  "Saying 'ah' and quivering. Even his ears were warm. Suwa-kun is... Suwa-kun is...". Once again his thoughts at the end do _not_ mean that he doesnt want to stay with her forever, but that he thinks she will find someone better.

Neither of them wants to leave the other, thinking their relationship will eventually fade, but they just think that the other is such a wonderful person that they deserve only "the best" and that they cant possibly be that person. So, in the future, when each one finally realizes how much the other truly loves them, their own low self esteem will be lifted somewhat, and their love will grow and continue.

That how I saw it... so in my opinion the ending, while somewhat lacking, was still sweet.


My only real complaint with this series is that it seemed rushed near the end (last 3 chapters or so). There is so much more material that could of been explored, and also I think more chapters would give the characters more time to "think about there feelings" and react on them, giving the events more of an impact. It could of benefited from a few more volumes... that's just how I feel though. Besides that this was an excellent series.





> Oh and is there an anime for this or no?


 
nope


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2008)

yea, this aint getting anime, no way, not that i wouldnt watch it just i dont know how many other people would

honestly a lot of the manga is a little dramatic and overrtop - ie not plausible, so dont go criticizing somebody for saying that about the ending (of course the old this person didnt like this, so they must be a little kid, this line has gotten cliched)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2008)

The ending was a bit melodramatic. Even the open ending felt forced. Seriously, do they literally have to mention that they might not be together forever because of their insecurities or feelings of inferiority? We can presume that ourselves, but they go out of their way to point that out to us thus insulting our intelligence a bit.

The story lost steam at the end and it looked like the mangaka was just trying to end things as quickly as possible and try to go with the textbook method of ending a story but instead it came off as stiff and unimaginative. 

That all being said, I'm glad they managed to stay together, but it felt too forced, IMO. And the speeches by Daisuke, Aikawa and Daisuke's sister felt too grandoise.


----------



## Goom (Aug 28, 2008)

Über-man said:


> My interpretation of the ending seems to be a little different than what has been said here...
> 
> I believe that the peek into their minds showed how much they really cared for each other, and they each love each other and just wish the best for the other person.
> 
> ...



Thats pretty much how I interpreted the ending as well.  I think that the last few pages pretty much confirmed my belief that they would stay together.  Because when Daisuke says that shell find a more mature person, he's actually caring for her and doesn't believe he is mature enough for her but because of that he actually is mature enough for her because he's putting her as a top priority.  She does the same thing when she wants him to be happy to find a happy and energetic girl.

And also they gave each other conditions to break apart.  She said she'll only leave him when he finds a energetic upbeat girl.  But Sawa said he'll only leave her when she finds a mature guy.  So therefore since they both aren't looking for someone else they'll stay together trying to make each other happy.

I loved the ending and I think it was actually misinterpreted a lot because it wasn't a typical happy ending even though it actually was.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 28, 2008)

i red the manga in one day...i liked everything till chapter 30 where things went down.
about the ending i think it was so bad...no becoz they said that they wont live todether fore ever....but get real...here we have a boy and a girl who in love with each other..and they just have there real 1st kiss...and they r thinking that this wont last??? 
this is not real at all.
when u r in love u say that it will last for ever ..then after days u will say it will not move on...but after the 1st kiss...for me this is not happy ending...this is a very sad one.



BTW if u liked this manga u would like ysterious Girlfriend X...great manga





Über-man said:


> My interpretation of the ending seems to be a little different than what has been said here...
> 
> I believe that the peek into their minds showed how much they really cared for each other, and they each love each other and just wish the best for the other person.
> 
> ...



if u think like that...then i have to admit....GOD is great..becoz not all of us have the same way of thinking and thus u shown me a new meaning of the ending
rep 4 u


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 31, 2008)

So, I can't seem to decide; Was that a "good end" or a "bad end" for them?

I suppose it could actually be seen as a "good omen", but at the same time it more or less said "This relationship is fucked, and you get to choose between the crazy bitch who stabs people with scissors and the mean bitch friend or destroys relationships".


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

I started reading this a month ago and decided to finish reading it, currently on chapter 25.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

i read the first 9 chapters but since its a monthly i got way more than enough time to catch up. 
before i start reading this i got to catch up with air gear & code gease manga.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes it was I just didn't know when the next volume would come out.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought it was a pretty cute ending. Can't really contribute more, read this a while ago. Should probably reread it~


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 13, 2008)

This manga was very good, the ending was sweet.

Suzuka is another good manga you guys will love if you liked this one.


----------



## Rynoa (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been following it for awhile, finished a month ago. Liked it, I knew it was going to end this way, but I was throughly disturbed by the fact that they _knew_ it wasn't going to last. It could have been something like, "we don't know what the future will bring, but for now we're happy." Now that fatalist crap didn't really amused me the least. It's like they didn't learn anything about trying to build a better future, even if the past looks grim.


----------



## Narutoclone (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it had a good ending.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 14, 2008)

The fact that they both realized the circumstances of why they were together in the first place makes the ending good. They aren't in a pupply love where they believe love will always win out but the fact they stayed rooted in the reality of their situation leads me to believe they have a better chance at happiness.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the struggle they faced pretty much pointed to the fact that they'll stay with each other. Aikawa can never love another man so she won't change her mind and she knows that she will always have to lie unlike with Daisuke, don't know about Daisuke tho, im pretty sure he won't love anyone else. Overall a great manga, and so touching tho if im honest I would have preferred it if she left in the end, tragic endings rule.


----------



## hazashi (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe the ending was alright, I mean you cant expect a teen relationship to the rest of your lives, or any other, people on a relationship should only go as far as what they love can


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Read the description...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2008)

Means nothing... that extra bit..


----------



## son_michael (Nov 20, 2008)

seems like the blogger is just saying that we should be happy with the ending because its the beginning of there life together or w/e


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2008)

Well the ending of this manga was a bit rushed... but overall I liked it. And I agree with the post above. I doubt there will be a sequel to this.


----------



## bsktbll28082 (Jan 24, 2009)

i usually do not read stuff like this, but it was a decent manga. i gave it a 7 on my mangalist.


----------

